# Kona, Big Island, Hawaii Fishing Pics - Catch & Release



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

Spent the last week at Kona, Big Island of Hawaii. Fished off the pier and the beach. Was amazed to hook up to all these fish. Now it makes me want to start a salt tank lol. Believe it or not, the threadfin butterfly fought the hardest on my micro light rod. They were huge too! 6 to 10 inches! A lot bigger than the salt fish offered at LFS!


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

Wow great pics! you hooked all these right off the pier?!? wow the snorkeling must have been awesome out there


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Amazing. I really like the look of the black and white one.


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

yup right off the pier. snorkelling was amazing! There are so many other species that I can't seem to catch. Pipefish, orange shoulder tangs, schools of yellow tangs, cowfish, other types of boxfish, triggers etc etc. I had to use tiny hooks and they would only seem to go for bread! i tried prawn and squid but no bites. bread worked wonders lol

the black and white one is a damsel i believe. HUGE.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Beautiful fish!


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Wow !! Like to see that thread fin and humu in my tank :lol:


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Sweet! These are some beautiful fish that we never see in Van. They reminded me of all the great memories at Maui few months ago. Did u ship any back? Lol


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

Didn't ship any back. How I wish I could though! They were all pretty amazing.


----------

